# dieing



## Jadeyngomez (Apr 24, 2015)

This is the second goat that this has happended to I found my 5 month old Nubian laying down head tucked back and having seizures. He is a weather and has been on strictly hay and water was fine this am and just died. what could be the problem


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would get a necropsy done. Sorry you lost him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


Do they have loose salt and minerals free choice?

How was the inner lower eyelid coloring?

If you have anymore goats, I would get a fecal for worms and cocci, in case that is an issue. If they are anemic, that will take them down quickly.
Any rumen sounds/ movement on their left side, if that shuts down the goat will parish quickly as well.

Another thing is Polio/ listeria. Were the eye's darting?


----------



## epayne (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm very sorry that you lost him as well. Those symptoms sound similar to over eating disease. Did you increase any milk or feed? The symptoms and death can happen between 4 and 26 hours and goats will often throw their head back like you described and convulsions can happen intermittently. 
What about the other goat of yours that died? Was it a kid as well? Another nubian? Nubians can have a disease called G6S if you're unfimiliar with it which can cause heart attacks and often affects younger goats. Often they will have growth problems though. Either slow growing over all or growing well at first and then slowing down. I would definitely check everything Toth and second a necropsy as well. My things were just suggestions of things that could have happened but a vet would be the most helpful in getting you your answers!


----------



## bcrouse (Feb 7, 2016)

Lost a buckling vet said cocci,but did not change treatment when he kept having loose stool and did not tell me that Corid depletes Thamine which stops the rumen. will try to learn as much as I can and keep my mind open and will never use Corid again.


----------



## Survey0r (Nov 25, 2014)

Also sounds like it could be poisoning. Did he get into any azaleas? I lost 4 this year in a new pasture that bordered a lake. Wild azaleas and mountain laurel were the culprits.
Anything in the rhododendron family can be fatal quickly, and in small quantities. My vet says as little as 0.4% of body weight can be fatal. For a 100# goat that's 6 oz.


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Jadeyngomez said:


> This is the second goat that this has happended to I found my 5 month old Nubian laying down head tucked back and having seizures. He is a weather and has been on strictly hay and water was fine this am and just died. what could be the problem


Oh my gosh I am so sorry you lost a five month old..I'm going to follow this thread..I lost 2 nubians a few months ago..my sweet Rose and Onxy 💔😓it's awful especially when we don't understand why..I know what happened with Onxy.. she was diagnosed with an enlarged heart four years ago..a few months ago we had to put her momma down💔😓she was an older goat but she became blind, then one day I come home from errands and found Rose couldn't move and she was stuck in the HOT SON! I took her Temp it was 106.8😲 I called my vet right away..I couldn't allow Rose to ever get stuck again anywhere then end up suffering 💔😓


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Survey0r said:


> Also sounds like it could be poisoning. Did he get into any azaleas? I lost 4 this year in a new pasture that bordered a lake. Wild azaleas and mountain laurel were the culprits.
> Anything in the rhododendron family can be fatal quickly, and in small quantities. My vet says as little as 0.4% of body weight can be fatal. For a 100# goat that's 6 oz.


I'm so sorry..we can't get RID of the wild laurel.. BELIEVE me we've tried everything! Even torching it.. nope nothing seems to kill that POISON!


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

bcrouse said:


> Lost a buckling vet said cocci,but did not change treatment when he kept having loose stool and did not tell me that Corid depletes Thamine which stops the rumen. will try to learn as much as I can and keep my mind open and will never use Corid again.


I'm so sorry! You should have been told by your vet on how to give your goat thiamine when using corrid! I won't use it anymore either 💔😓.


----------



## Debra P (May 8, 2019)

Jadeyngomez said:


> This is the second goat that this has happended to I found my 5 month old Nubian laying down head tucked back and having seizures. He is a weather and has been on strictly hay and water was fine this am and just died. what could be the problem


So sorry 💔😓ohh boy that HURTS OPEN


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This thread is old, from 2016.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is an old thread.

But to let you know, corid mimics thiamine so the cocci goes to it and dies. It does not rob it from the goat.


----------

